# What animal did this?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A squirrel did that.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep. Tree rat.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Agree. I liked to hunt and eat squirrels when I was a kid. Then I learned in school they are from the family Rodentia. Oops, same as rats. My taste quickly subsided.


----------



## Bob777 (Apr 26, 2020)

Follow up question: would putting out various deer food 20 yards away attract squirrels?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. Most times.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bob777 said:


> Follow up question: would putting out various deer food 20 yards away attract squirrels?


Yes it will. Squirrels love good fresh whole kernel corn.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Squirrel did the damage. They eat just about any food they can get. 
My father used to say that if squirrels were a little bit bigger he’d be scared to go in the woods.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

*Squirrel said, that's a strange looking tree with no bark, but hey, that one has a square corner so i can hang on better.*

have you checked inside for a nest and babies?


----------

